# Solved: imac security



## lbt1 (Mar 30, 2006)

hello all,new imac,wondering if there is anything i should do as far as performing any security sweeps,if so how do i do it?thanks len.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

First of all, enter the room from a position of cover, back to the wall, weapon drawn and ready to use, but finger off the trigger. It's always better if you can have another person to cover you when you (inevitably) cannot be fully secure whilst performing a sweep, but if that is impossible, or you can't wait for backup, just try to make yourself as small a target as possible, and try to watch every conceivable angle of attack.

Oh, you meant malware? Most Mac users don't worry about them. Lately I've been using ClamXAV. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## lbt1 (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks,and thats pretty funny.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Thanks. Just having a bit of fun.

Forgot to mention that just because most Mac users don't worry about malware doesn't mean _you_ shouldn't either.

I've had some sort of protection on every Mac I've owned, dating back to the sneakernet days of the mid 80s. There were a couple nasty worms that were out there back then. Learned my lesson, have not forgotten it, won't be caught with an unprotected system!

That said, Clam XAV seems to be as good (or better) as (or than) anything commercially available. At least so far.

Best of luck, and congrats on the new iMac.


----------

